# Fitting a Satellite Dome to an Autotrail Cherokee (2010)



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi, 
Has anyone tried to have a satellite dome, such as a Roadpro 40cm, fitted to an Autotrail Cherokee? 

The specifications state that the space required is 76 sq cms. The Cherokee has a solar panel fitted so roof space is quite limited. 

I'm unable to access the roof at the moment because of a hip problem, so I would be very grateful for any information the members can supply. 

Kind Regards,


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

The $64,000 question here is your solar panels which will make your vary from anyone else's

Can you take a picture of the roof from say an upstairs room?

Alternatively if your in our area (South West) we would happily advise you what would fit with absolutely no obligation (in fact we no longer install WiWorld domes so proof) Or you could use our gantry and measure for yourself

The bedroom window picture is the easiest option

Regards

Eddie


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Eddie, 
Thanks for the post. The solar panel comes as standard on the Cherokee. Thats why I was asking if anyone had already fitted a dome. 

We intend having a few days away in November so I may take you up on your very knid offer to view the roof from your gantry. We will of course call first to ensure it's convenient. 

Best Wishes, 

Mike.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

No problem look forward to meeting you. You know it is amazing what you actually read! I was convinced that you said in your first post that you had two panels, which is why I made the comment :lol: 

I must try to actually think about what I read :wink: 

Regards

Eddie


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike, 
We have an Autotrail Frontier Savannah (May this year), same range I think as the Cherokee and we have a Road Pro 40cm satellite unit installed
Fitted just behind the toilet rooflight, which is well away from the Solar panel which on ours is more or less over the sink area.

The solar panel was more of an issue when we had AirCon fitted on the roof in place of the Extractor/Rooflight.

Stephen


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Stephen, 
Do you have the shower room at the rear offside or is it midships? 

Ours is at the rear beside the fixed longitudinal bed. 

From memory, my roof was very "busy". 

Regards, 

Mike.


----------



## Bovisand (Jan 16, 2008)

Mike,
Our toilet/shower is midships.
Been on the roof and taken a few pics to send you but just don't know how to attach them to a post (tried all sizes and formats). Never was easy.

If you want to give me your email I'll send them to you.
By PM if you would prefer.

Stephen


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Stephen, 
Thanks for the offer but I'm not sure it will be of use. Because we have different layouts the available space on your roof will not be the same as mine. 

Again, thank you for taking the time to respond. 

Regards, 

Mike.


----------



## johnnybiker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Mike, I have an Autotrail Cherokee which I had a oyster satellite dish fitted too. Takes up the same sort of space as a dome and is sited on the opposite side of the roof to the solar panel. It shouldn't be a problem siting a dome in the same area where there appears to be plenty of space.


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Johnnybiker, 
Thanks very much. That's what I wanted to hear. 

Do you mind telling me what persuaded you to have an Oyster? 

I've been trawling through all the available options and decided that given, we are in the UK for 9 months of the year, with the associated weather problems, a dome would be best. 

It would be great to hear another angle, as it were. 

Kind Regards, 

Mike.


----------



## johnnybiker (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi Mike, I looked at the dome but was put off by the size and the additonal height it adds to the motorhome, also the bit under the dome looked a bit flimsy. I went for the oyster caro which looked very robust and lies flat on the roof when down . Not had any problems with it over the last two years.

Hope that helps you in making your decision.

John


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I've got a 2011 Mohawk. Had a Caro Digital fitted (made by the same company as Oyster... German company Ten Haaft). It's the diamond shaped one. Its fitted towards the front of the van alongside the solar panel and there's plenty of room.

The reason I chose it, after much deliberation, was because its very low profile. You can't really see it from the ground when it's down. It's about an inch higher than the sides of the van (because the roof is recessed of course). I thought the van was high enough as it is.

It was fitted by Jacksons satellites and I'm very pleased with the service I got from them, and with the product. Been down to south eastern France as far as Annecy and it worked all the way. Sometimes some of the channels were a bit iffy when I was that far south but certainly as far as central France, no problems at all. I could probably have improved things a little bit if I played with the skew, but didn't really need to.

Like you, I spend 90 percent of my time in the UK and I don't really mind losing the main UK channels as I travel south... there's always something available to watch. 

We're all different and we all like different things (thankfully). Whatever you choose I'm sure it'll fit in the roof space.

Mike


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Johnny/Mike,

Did you have your dishes integrated with the standard Auto-Trail media kit or are you using a standalone TV?

Roger


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Roger,

My Caro Digital is integrated into the Media Centre. It's connected to the auxiliary socket on the rear of the unit in the dashboard using a set of reasonable quality audio/video leads, which were a bit of a pain to route through the van but worth the effort.

The input on the rear of the unit is left/right audio and video, all phono (or RCA) connectors.

I don't have Sky, which is one reason why I chose the Caro Digital with an integrated receiver. The receiver has a RF output just like a Sky box, so that feeds the tele in the bedroom at the back of the van. All works very well.

Mike


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Mike. That's good to know.

Roger


----------



## OysterSatTechLtd (Aug 1, 2008)

Oyster now do a dome as well and the unit's diameter (only 45cm) is smaller than most others on the market. A good solution where space is limited.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

OysterSatTechLtd said:


> Oyster now do a dome as well and the unit's diameter (only 45cm) is smaller than most others on the market. A good solution where space is limited.


And I believe just been reduced in price as well!

Eddie


----------



## stevo (Feb 8, 2006)

*Satelite*

Hi steer clear of roadpro or any other badged wi world domes. iHave been waiting 10 weeks for replacement parts for mine, the latest type, still cannot get replacement parts. They can make them work but not properly. Get an oyster, van blitz or Robert Jackson will tell you why.


----------



## OysterSatTechLtd (Aug 1, 2008)

Good afternoon all,

When laying flat the Oyster Caro system is 75cm in length, 73cm in width and 14cm high and the Oyster Dome is 45cm in Length, 45cm in Width and 40cm in height. Both systems can be purchased as either receiver independent for use with Sky, Freesat ect (known as Vision) or with an integrated receiver which includes all FTA (free to air) channels operating on Astra 2 as well as FTA channels from many other european satellites such as Astra1, Astra 3 and Hotbird (known as Digital).

Hope this information helps.
Regards,
Anthony Read
Technical advisor
Oyster Sat-Tech


----------



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Stevo,

I am about to buy a Roadpro 40cm Dome with auto skew so I was disappointed to read your post.
You say they can get them to work but not properly. Can you explain a little more?
Thanks
Brian


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi, we've got a Cheyenne 660 which is the same layout as your Cherokee. We've got a 85cm Oyster dish, 2X85cm solar panels and a roof mounted aircon unit on our van and the roof still has a reasonable amount of space. 

The panels were fitted by LeisurePower in Warrington and at the near side rear quarter. One is fitted length ways down the van and the other crossways between the bedroom skylight and aircon unit.

The dish is on the offside midships well away from the dishes so that when it's raised it doesn't put a shadow on the panels, (something to consider).

We've also had the Status arial removed as we never used it and it annoyed me the way it slightly overhang the side of the roof edge!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*Sat TV*

Have you considered a Glomex? They are much smaller that others. I fitted one about 18 months ago and have been very peased with it. My installation article here may be of interest.

Graham


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's a picture of the roof, (before the Status was removed).


----------



## bermbasher (Mar 11, 2011)

*Satellite*

Disagree with Stevo, on Roadpro comments
As to satallite and 12v knowledge , I wouldn't go anywhere else, no connection just a very satisfied customer,


----------

